# Japanees GTR-R34 .. WoW



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

enjoy the pics 

HKS 2.8L stroker kit
twin HKS GT2530 turbochargers
ATTKD titanium down pipe 
ATTKD titanium exhaust system
HKS intercooler piping 
ARC front-mount intercooler
Nismo fuel pump 
Power Enterprise 800cc/min fuel injectors
HKS VCam system
JUN 280 Cams
HKS F-Con V Pro engine management system
Hollinger six-speed sequential transmission 
ATS carbon clutch
ATS carbon limited-slip differential
Endless six-piston front and four-piston rear brakes
gold Volk Racing CE28N forged aluminum wheels
Dunlop Direzza Z1 tires, in a grip-inducing 265/35/18 size
ATTKD coilovers 


































































opinions ??


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

lovely, but horrid spoiler, pure carbon fibre jobbie would set the white off lovely


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

MUG front bumper. It looks completely out of proportion without side-skirts.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

at last at 2.8 runing 2530hks turbos any idea the hp this car is runing


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Besides the front bumper the car is awesome.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Front bumper looks as if it's stuck on and does not match the cars colour, sorry


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I like this one ,looks very good .Rear wing looks nice too IMO .I get pissed off looking at same ol same ol black carbon bits and just because it's an after market wing it has to be black or carbon ,this one looks ok .


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

front bumper isnt of my taste:no:

i bet it goes though:chuckle:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

actually agree with Stealth, think the spoiler painted white is a nice touch. Bumper does look a bad fit and need sideskirts! Bet it goes well though


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

The front bumper doesn't seem to match up well to the front quarter panels or the hood; if you're going to spend this much money, you might as well do the job 100% correct, or like my dad used to say, don't do a half A$$ job...

and are those project mu discs? I love the look and feel of Endless brakes, if only the cost was not endless...

that said, lovely R34. Nice engine, and I love that nismo strut tower brace...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

is this the ford focus forum or the GTR forum ? who cares about how the wing and bumper look when it has a Holinger, 280 cams and RB28. Torque monster. 










This ATTKD built BNR34 will lap Tsukuba in 59.674 secs in Street class


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Makes you wonder sometimes, some GTR owners think its cool to bolt on huge wings and sloppy fiber glass shite. All its does it makes the GTR chavved up and lok cheap.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

ollam69 said:


> Makes you wonder sometimes, some GTR owners think its cool to bolt on huge wings and sloppy fiber glass shite. All its does it makes the GTR chavved up and lok cheap.


I agree. The difference between a machine that laps Tsukuba in 59 sec and a R34 that has a rear wing that creates no aerodynamic improvements is light years apart. That is my problem; if you are going to make modifications, go for it, but know why you are doing so. Balance is key; don't have a 500hp engine while you have a stock break setup with rubber hoses. IMHO, if you're gonna own an expensive car, then treat it with respect. Not like Cem is riveting down some stage 3 spoiler to his GT3. Why? Because it's ugly, and it offers no improvements (I know I am over-generalizing, but you get my drift.)

Alright, i'm stepping down from my soapbox.


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

well .. i think its stunning 

thanks for sharing


----------

